# Air Intakes, Cold Air Intakes, Ram Air kits



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to know which is the cheapest and most efficient intake out there on the market for my 96 GXE. I heard good things about the Hotshot CAI which I seen for $215, plus 5 horsepower. Is there anywhere I can get this one for less.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

215 is pretty good for a HS CAI. I'd get that one.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Really? Okay thanks. Is this the best intake though? I want to get the most efficient one. I heard ram air is good but I also heard the MAF and the TB really restrict it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah HS is good. probably 1-2 hp above PR. 

if anyone tries to sell you anything claiming ram air, it's bogus. to get real benefits of ram air you can't just buy any setup, that doesn't put the filter in a high pressure area.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm 215, man that bites, Here, ill let you in on MY secret, haha, 

http://www.rollhard.com/placeracingintakes.htm

that place can hook you up for 185$.. something close to that. and that is cold air intake, Which is the best, and most efficient setup for our cars. because WAI/HAI all suck in dirty hot engine air, while CAI breathes in dense, strong, CLEAN air, so you will probably get better emissions, this is expecially good, if you get HS headers, because you are taking off one of the catylic converters. lol, we gotta keep this planet alive...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i got my PR CAI used for 35 bucks. I like it but I think the dyno numbers still prove the HS makes more power. It has two different size pipes compared to the PR which is the same diameter between the TB and the MAF and the MAF and the filter.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

GAWD where did you get one for 35 bucks?!??!?!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it was used off of the se-r.net classifieds.

but who cares? a 'used CAI' is like a used hammer...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is this intake better than the injen intake? or is it about the same cuz i plan on gettin injen with a steel filter


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *is this intake better than the injen intake? or is it about the same cuz i plan on gettin injen with a steel filter *


PR, AEM and HS are all the better ones... haven't heard anything about Injen but seems okay, it's just a pipe when it breaks down to it all...


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i got my injen for like 150....i think its a good buy.heres a pic....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is it the cold air one?


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Arsenal200SX said:


> *i got my injen for like 150....i think its a good buy.heres a pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get yours? how do you like it performance wise? and how does it sound?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *is it the cold air one? *


NOPE!
this is da HS coldair
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/images/articles/hscai.jpg
and this is da PR coldair
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/images/articles/prcai.jpg
no big difference really, both are good CAIs. HS has larger pipping than da PR, if u want max HP gains go w/da HS.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what is the difference between INJEN cold air and HOT SHOT cold air? are ther difference in the power and sound?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

in general they're the same, they serve only to pipe cold air into the engine. the difference is the HS has different size pipes that increase the speed of air flow and help increase power a bit in the low end. sound would probably be the same...


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

heres some pictures of the injen cold air intake that i've installed.

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/injen/


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, bigger isnt always better, its how you use it.. for example.. if you have bigger piping for a CAI, there will be max suction.. but beacuse the MAF throddle body is like 
o 
and the tubing would be like 
O.. the MAF wouldnt be able to use all the suction power.. so you see, if you have a 2.25 tubing, you would actually get better performance.. so i would say go with the HS


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *well, bigger isnt always better, its how you use it.. for example.. if you have bigger piping for a CAI, there will be max suction.. but beacuse the MAF throddle body is like
> o
> and the tubing would be like
> O.. the MAF wouldnt be able to use all the suction power.. so you see, if you have a 2.25 tubing, you would actually get better performance.. so i would say go with the HS *


?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

LoL


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahah, screw it, nevermind, i wont try to explain what i just said. Let me refrase.. lets say the MAF inlet hole is 1 inch, if you have a 3 inch pipe, the MAF will only let 1 inch worth of air in.. so bigger isnt necisarrily better.. plus, the smaller pipe you have, teh more compressed the air goes in, and the more smoothly it can flow in. oh well, whatever, try and understand


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *hahah, screw it, nevermind, i wont try to explain what i just said. Let me refrase.. lets say the MAF inlet hole is 1 inch, if you have a 3 inch pipe, the MAF will only let 1 inch worth of air in.. so bigger isnt necisarrily better.. plus, the smaller pipe you have, teh more compressed the air goes in, and the more smoothly it can flow in. oh well, whatever, try and understand  *


the air wouldn't be compressed unless you're compressing it. true the MAF is the restriction but I wasn't saying bigger is better just that the HS has different... blah... don't want to say it again.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahah, correct.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

my hot shot
payed 150$ in a group deal
if you want a good rpice on an intake, start a group deal


----------

